# Setting up a gate for an electric fence?



## Sunrise_trail_acres (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got everything figured out; my fencing, my shelter, what kind of goats, EVERYTHING. Except, for one thing. I'm not quite sure how to put a gate on an electric fence HELP! 
Thanks!
Katie


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You can buy electric fence gates at any farm supply store. I think I would put in 2 at the same height as your wires so the goats don't jump it or go under it, though. I'm sure people with more experience than I have will also jump in here.


----------



## Sunrise_trail_acres (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to use a wired stock panel for a gate. Thank you. I appreciate it! :clap:


----------

